# Shimano Spinning reel question



## JeepDVL45 (Jun 30, 2009)

Alright, so I have a Shimano Ax1000 with quickfire II that I bought when I was 13, and I still LOVE IT. Its stil on my 5' 11" meduim light weight UglyStick and its still my FAVORITE setup (maybe its nistalgia). I've been looking for another AX1000 or AX2000 for my g'fs rod (she loves the reel too), but they're discontinued. I have found:
different Ax models
Fx models 
Ix models

My question is, what is the difference between the Ax, Fx, and Ix models?


----------



## Greg (Jul 1, 2009)

Those lx's, I'd stay away from. No dyna-balance or instant anti-reverse. All plastic, and only one bearing...Tiny spools. I'd fish with a Zebco 33 before I use one of them. Junk, IMO.

I may be wrong, but I don't think there's much difference in the ax and fx other than a little better components on the ax. I think they are all one bearing models, as well. The FB's on either model will not have quickfire...if that's something you are wanting.


----------



## JeepDVL45 (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks. The quickfire is something that I have gotten addicted to. I know my AX is amazingly smooth (I've never fished with a $75+ reel tho) but I am very happy with it. I just need to get something a little bigger and something that my girlfriend will like (her current reel is a $9 WalMart special...its time to upgrade). Thanks for the feedback!!


----------

